# Questions



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Hows it going im new to forum! I have a few questions which have probably been asked many times so i do appologize if i am being repetitive. I am somewhat new to snowboarding, i've been probably ten times so i have the basics down. I am planning on buying a board, boots, and bindings however i have no idea of what i am looking for. I am 5'5 and 135lbs. The board will probably be used about10 times a year. I am looking to stay under about $400 if possible. 

What size board would i need?

What are some decent brands that are not to expensive?

What size bindings should i get? I wear a size 9 boot.

Do i have to get a special boot depending on what type of bindings i buy or are they universal?

Could someone name some websites that offer package deals(boots, board, bindings)?

Anyones help and/or input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

You are pretty much exactly my size

I ride a 151 with Medium bindings. You shouldnt have to get any type of special boot, just get one that fits good. You need to try on boots locally, dont buy them on the internet just because they are your size. Goto a store/shop, tell them your foot size and try on as many boots as you can and find the right boot and size. A Burton size 9 does not fit the same as a 32 Size 9 or a Vans size 9, some are made for people with wider feet, small ankles, and every other foot abnormality there is..


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

If you do want to look at an online website...I tend to do a bit of business with boardzone.com...they outta the west coast of Canada...see if they will do any shipping within the US...the US dollar pretty powerful right now...they have packages and stuff and they will talk to you over the phone and give you tonnes of insight and answer as many questions as you have...good luck..
pz


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Appreciate the information!


----------



## EvoKnvl (Mar 5, 2008)

Regarding Bindings, you should check the sizing chart for the ones you're going to get. They all aren't the same. A Large for Flows does not equal a L for Burton's etc...


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

shop the last year or two left overs, you can pick up some good deals on new stuff just not the latest style.I am 5'6" 150 and my first board was a burton clash 151. Normal shoe size is 10 and I have the encore vans (boa) 9.5 and bindings were medium burton freestyles.I walked out the door for 300.00 for all. went back the same day and bought my oldest son new board boots and bindings and my youngest a used setup I spent 775.00 on all 3 thats a good deal as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

That is what i am looking for. To me even though they are last years boards they are about the same and the price difference is huge. Does anyone else know of any other websites i have been looking at the-house.com lately and they seem to have great deals and a large selection.


----------

